# Cant smoke anything at all where I'm goin



## mike johnson (Jan 6, 2014)

Well it looks like I wont be able to smoke anything at all from Feb.-Oct. this year ( This is the winter there ). It just wont be possible. I will only be able to look at all the wonderful food that you all post on this forum. You see, I was just offered a job down in Antarctica. Yup that's right, all the way down there with my smokers left right here. I am just waiting on my paperwork to do all my physical, dental and psych evaluation and then its a go. How I see it is, this is a once in a lifetime opportunity. I will truly miss my homemade sausage and bacon and entering the Throwdowns, but I will surely enjoy the Aurora Australis for the couple of months or so of complete darkness. I wish you all the joys and the warmth of your summer to come.


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 6, 2014)

You'll find a way, even if it's a cardboard box Alton Brown style smoke!! Congrats on the chance to go on an adventure like that, good luck and stay safe...


----------



## daveomak (Jan 6, 2014)

Mike..........   That's a cool job offer.....Congrats....  We will expect updates on Global Warming....  Pics of the Aurora Australias, and all the other neat stuff you come across.... Maybe even "penguin on the bar-B"....   

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 6, 2014)

Good Luck, Mike!!!

Don't let your beer freeze!!

You should have room to take an Amazing Smoker & some dust with you. Shouldn't have trouble cold smoking down there!

Bear


----------



## boykjo (Jan 6, 2014)

Talk about cold smokin... Congrats Mike.... be safe and keep warm...

Joe


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 6, 2014)

Mike, what an AMAZING adventure!  As self-proclaimed science nerds you have no idea how envious my wife and I are for you.  Wintering over in Antarctica.  Wow.  Be well.  Be safe.  Take pics and post them here in this thread (if you can) so we can follow your time in one of the world's two deep freezers.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 6, 2014)

Congrats and be safe! That sounds like a really great opportunity.


----------



## mike johnson (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks you guys. I am looking forward to this. I can only bring 90lbs. worth of stuff so space is going to be extremely limited. I will absolutely post pics to this when I am there. With 3 1/2 months of no sun im sure ill have plenty of time to follow this forum.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow! That is a deffinately a once in a lifetime oportunity! Congradulations and hope you have a great (and safe) trip - on  the plus side you might be warmer than Chicago with the weather they are getting! LOL


----------



## dls1 (Jan 6, 2014)

JIRodriguez said:


> Wow! That is a deffinately a once in a lifetime oportunity! Congradulations and hope you have a great (and safe) trip - on  the plus side you might be warmer than Chicago with the weather they are getting! LOL


X2

I'm in Chicago and it's currently a balmy -10F/-26F WC. Started off this morning with -17F/-45F WC.

Mike, that certainly does sound like a fantastic opportunity. Will you be stationed on the boat itself, the Aurora Australis, or on the ice?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2014)

I build a mini WSM and use it as a suitcase!!!


----------



## ak1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow! What an adventure. Congrats Mike. I hope you have the time of your life.


----------



## hmsmike (Jan 6, 2014)

Good Luck and have Fun!!! Just imagine how AMAZING that first smoke when ya get back will taste! 

Stay safe!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## mike johnson (Jan 6, 2014)

> Originally Posted by *dls1 *
> I'm in Chicago and it's currently a balmy -10F/-26F WC. Started off this morning with -17F/-45F WC.
> 
> Mike, that certainly does sound like a fantastic opportunity. Will you be stationed on the boat itself, the Aurora Australis, or on the ice?


I will be at Mc Murdo Station on the Ice.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 6, 2014)

Holy smokes! If you include our winter here, that's like spending 11 months straight in just the winter time. Now I understand why they make you take a psych evaluation! lol

Good luck bud. That sounds like a really awesome opportunity. In light of recent current events, I hope you are flying in and not taking a boat!

I'll be sure to send some pool party pics in July!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 7, 2014)

Mike, this is outstanding and exciting, although I miss you and your posts already!!!

That is such adventurous news!!! Will you please share anything you can???? I'd love to learn what you are eating and drinking there! Whether penguin carpaccio or whatever it be, I am so very interested in your menu and so please share!!!

Congratulations to you, on this next endeavor! WOW!!!!!!!!! Have safe and sensational travels! And PLEASE keep us posted! WOW!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mike johnson (Jan 7, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Mike, this is outstanding and exciting, although I miss you and your posts already!!!
> 
> That is such adventurous news!!! Will you please share anything you can???? I'd love to learn what you are eating and drinking there! Whether penguin carpaccio or whatever it be, I am so very interested in your menu and so please share!!!
> 
> ...


Leah, you always put a smile on my face. I will most definitely keep you all updated. It's not an adventure unless you get to share it with someone!


----------



## mlrtime (Jan 7, 2014)

hopefully you won't get stuck in the ice like those folks just did.  What a opportunity that so few will ever see.  I want to spend a whole year in Alaska sometime that's on my bucket list.


----------



## bear55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Mike, can you detail what your job/s will be?  Sounds like quite an adventure.


----------



## mike johnson (Jan 7, 2014)

I will be installing the HVAC equipment in a remodel being done to one of the dorms. They are gutting the interior to make more living space for the summer scientists. Basically they are down sizing the existing rooms to make smaller rooms to fit more people.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey Mike

Caonratulations ..  You couldn't pay me enough to miss out on an adventure like you're going on.  ENJOY.  Your smoker will be sitting exactly where you left it and you can start right back up again when you return.  Stay warm and stay safe!!!

Gary


----------



## dls1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Mike Johnson said:


> I will be at Mc Murdo Station on the Ice.


I flew into "Mac-Town" a couple times many years ago via Christchurch, NZ. I was amazed with what had been accomplished with the infrastructure there at the time, and I can only imagine what it's like today. Had a helo at my disposal so I took the opportunity to do some "sightseeing", It was mind boggling. Stunningly beautiful while at the same time eerie. A very big reminder that you don't screw around with Mother Nature and come out as a winner.

I can understand why the psych eval is important as each of my visits were around 4 or 5 days, and that was more than enough. But, that's just me.

It's a once in a lifetime experience so make the most of it. Safe travels and stay well.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey Mike

I'm just plain jealouse.  I've spent all my life in the bush,but never got this far.  Just WHAT do you do???

Gary


----------



## mike johnson (Jan 8, 2014)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Mike
> 
> I'm just plain jealouse.  I've spent all my life in the bush,but never got this far.  Just WHAT do you do???
> 
> Gary


I have been doing sheet metal for over 20 years. I have done architectural sheet metal in Beverly hills ( Jimmy Kimel, Reba Macentire, and Haley Berry's house to name a few ). I also install H.V.A.C.  This is by far the strangest and coolest so far though.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2014)

Good Luck. I am not into subzero cold but that is a trip I would make. You'll have some great stories for the Grandkid's...JJ


----------



## dummy que (Jan 11, 2014)

90 lbs. of stuff  one small weber and 70 lbs. of lump works for me


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 11, 2014)

CONGRATS!! What an opportunity!! 90# of stuff lets see I would take 2 shirts, 2 pair pants, 3 underwear, 1 colman cooler full of sausage and bacon. I think that would get me by for the first month!! LOL

Good luck stay safe!!! Post pictures!!!


----------



## Dutch (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm thinking with all that sheet metal that you'll be swapping out on that remodel, you should be able to fab into a smoker.

Fair skies and following winds.


----------



## java (Jan 17, 2014)

How cool is that, what an opportunity. Keep warm and keep us informed.

P.S dont drink the de-icing compound, tastes like crap. Stick with the whiskey(or so I was told)


----------



## geerock (Jan 17, 2014)

[













Polar-Bear-BBQ-Penguin.gif



__ geerock
__ Jan 17, 2014







If they can do it so can you, Mike!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 18, 2014)

Geerock, that photo is FANTASTIC!!!

I put it as my background/wallpaper for today, thanks to you! Terrific stuff!!!

And I SOOOOOOO look forward to Mike's food reports too!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mike johnson (Jan 21, 2014)

Heading to Colorado today for a 3 hour psych exam tomorrow. This is the final hurdle I need to jump through. I should have a decision by Friday on whether or not I am good to go!!!


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 21, 2014)

Be sure to represent the 12th man in CO!!

GO HAWKS!!!

Good luck with the exam, safe travels.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 21, 2014)

You'll WOW them Mike! And then do kindly humor us, and share your poached penguin and smoked seal loin dear delicacies!  I am excited for your reports already!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## mike johnson (Jan 29, 2014)

Well people it is OFFICIAL !!! I am leaving on the 13th to head to Antarctica until Oct..   Keep all those wonderful pics of sunshine and BBQ flowing to me cause your summer will be my winter and I will TRULLY be missing my smoking sessions.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 29, 2014)

We will communicate "LOOOOOOOOOOOONG  distance".......     Have some fun....  take pics....    and remind us about global warming while you are there.......   :biggrin:   Be sure to CC A. Gore.... ... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

Dave


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey Mike

Congrats.  You're off on an adventure most of will never experience.

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow that is awesome.  Good luck and have fun.  Oh, stay warm too.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 30, 2014)

Good luck Mike! Stay warm!


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 30, 2014)

How much did you have to slip the guy to pass the psych exam.......?


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey all I just wanted to give a last SHOUT OUT before I leave tomorrow. Clear skys and Happy Smoke to you all this coming summer.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 12, 2014)

Have a great time.......  


Dave


----------



## driedstick (Feb 12, 2014)

GOOD LUCK MIKE Have Fun I wish you the best of luck. Lets see 12th man flag from there.








Cheers man.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 12, 2014)

All the best to you. See you back here in October!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 12, 2014)

You will be missed tons!!! Here's to safe and sensational travels!!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## boykjo (Feb 12, 2014)

Be careful and enjoy................


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 12, 2014)

Good luck to you!


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 12, 2014)

Happy trails, Mike. Keep in touch.


----------



## java (Feb 12, 2014)

Be safe and have a great adventure!!!!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey Mike that is soo cool ! I had a friend who worked down there a few years ago.  Did several summer overs and a full year as a heavy machinery mechanic.

NOOOO CHASING THE PENGUINS!!!! Its against the LAW! From what he says you'll have no problem finding something to drink while your there.

 he made a lot of money working down south!!!Hope you have a lot of fun! He vacationed over in New Zealand after his tour was over one year. Said it was awesome!

Safe travels!

SOB


----------



## redwood carlos (Feb 13, 2014)

Best wishes on a safe and wonderful adventure.


----------



## scootermagoo (Feb 13, 2014)

2 words:   I QUIT.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 13, 2014)

Mike's on his way as I type.  Can't wait to get his first report once he checks in.


----------



## joopster (Feb 13, 2014)

I know lots of guys that have been there.  Good luck and stay warm!


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 19, 2014)

GREETINGS FROM THE ICE!!! I have made it here safely. I am on a communal computer to send this as my laptop is currently going through screening by i.t. to use on their network. I have taken some pretty cool pics so far and will post some of them when im able. They did have babybacks here for dinner and although they were not smoked they were very tender and probably as close to the real they I can hope for.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2014)

YOU MADE IT !!!!!!!    How was the trip.....    Looking forward to pics......    Dave


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 19, 2014)

So glad you've landed safely! Please do post/share when able!! Cheers to you!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## boykjo (Feb 19, 2014)

Cool.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Or should i say cold...lol


----------



## humdinger (Feb 19, 2014)

Glad to hear you made it down there Safely Mike. How's the weather been?


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 19, 2014)

Woo Hoo!  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## driedstick (Feb 19, 2014)

Great to here from ya Mike Glad you made it. Good Luck


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 20, 2014)

Weather has been a little cold. Worked outside in -4 with windchill on the first day. My laptop has cleared inspection and I will post some pics tonight when I get off work.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice! Glad you got there OK. I'm looking forward to seeing all your posts.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 20, 2014)

Mike Johnson said:


> Weather has been a little cold. Worked outside in -4 with windchill on the first day. My laptop has cleared inspection and I will post some pics tonight when I get off work.


Wow that is awesome.  Good luck and have fun.  Oh, stay warm too.

That sounds like my winter in pa.   This year anyway.    Be safe there.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mike Johnson said:


> Weather has been a little cold. Worked outside in -4 with windchill on the first day. My laptop has cleared inspection and I will post some pics tonight when I get off work.


Isn't it supposed to be summer down there now??? Yikes.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 21, 2014)

[h3]Today 22[/h3]
Cold with plenty of sunshine

-13° Lo -20°

[h4]Hist. Avg.[/h4]20° Lo 13°
 
[h3]23[/h3]
Sunny and cold

-14° Lo -20°

[h4]Hist. Avg.[/h4]20° Lo 13°

[h3]24[/h3]
Cold with increasing clouds

-14° Lo -21°

[h4]Hist. Avg.[/h4]20° Lo 13°

[h3]25[/h3]
Cold with clouds and sun

-14° Lo -21°

[h4]Hist. Avg.[/h4]20° Lo 13°

[h3]26[/h3]
Mostly cloudy and cold

-13° Lo -16°

[h4]Hist. Avg.[/h4]20° Lo 13°

[h3]27[/h3]
Rather cloudy and cold

-13° Lo -16°

[h4]Hist. Avg.[/h4]20° Lo 13°

[h3]28[/h3]
Mostly cloudy and cold

-15° Lo -18°

[h4]Hist. Avg.[/h4]20° Lo 13°

some summer.....


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow.  That's impressive.  You don't get sunburned down there, you get FREEZER BURNED!


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 21, 2014)

you can get both sunburned and wind burned at the same time. Pictures coming tonight. :)


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 21, 2014)

Antarctica arival 043.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Feb 21, 2014






This is my first steps onto the Ice.













Antarctica arival 046.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Feb 21, 2014






This is Mt. Arabus. I am told its a real treat to land on such a clear day because of the time of year here.













Antarctica arival 029.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Feb 21, 2014






A view from the porthole window of the C130 when we first flew over the land.













Antarctica pics from phone 046.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Feb 21, 2014






My first penguin sighting. He is basking in the sun around 9:30 p.m.  ( I was on my way home from the bar )


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2014)

*  ( I was on my way home from the bar )*

Nice looking neighborhood....  


Really !!!!!  How much was a beer  ???    

Dave


----------



## driedstick (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks great (and cold) Enjoy


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2014)

Great pics.  Looking forward too more.


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 21, 2014)

GREAT PICS!  BTW, that penquin looks like HE's been to the bar!


----------



## mike johnson (Feb 21, 2014)

3 bucks at the bar. You can get 1 bottle of liquor,3 bottles of wine or 2 bottles of wine and a 12 pack of beer each week. Anything more than that and you buy it at the bar. I bought a bottle of Southern Comfort for my first week so I couldn't buy any beer.


----------



## chestnutbloom (Feb 21, 2014)

And a bottle of Miller Lite at the bar down my street is $3.50....lol! Great pics!


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 22, 2014)

Fantastic photos!!!!!

How fun to see where you are, and see the penguin live, (in case he appears on a dinner plate at some point), and it looks so beautiful there!!!

Good to hear that you've landed!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Feb 22, 2014)

We Aussies have an interesting relationship with Antarctica ,pity you can't get some R& R in Tassie. Hobart a great town, Cascade brewery a must do tour!
Have a great time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2014)

Awesome Pics, Mike!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The color of the terrain is pretty much like around here right now, but No Penguins!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep the Pics coming!!!

Bear


----------



## joopster (Feb 22, 2014)

That C-130 looks familiar.....


----------



## driedstick (Feb 22, 2014)

Joopster said:


> That C-130 looks familiar.....


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey Mike

Quetion;  If you can't chase penguins and can't shoot polar bears, just what can you smoke?

Gary


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 24, 2014)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Mike
> 
> Quetion;  If you can't chase penguins and can't shoot polar bears, just what can you smoke?
> 
> Gary










    ?   Might be your only option.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2014)

mneeley490 said:


> ?   Might be your only option.


Maybe some Snow Snakes???

Bear


----------



## moikel (Feb 24, 2014)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Mike
> 
> Quetion;  If you can't chase penguins and can't shoot polar bears, just what can you smoke?
> 
> Gary


No bears at the Aussie base or anywhere in Antartica.Koala bears which are sort of like a racoon on valium on the mainland & they are protected. Probably taste like eucalyptus anyway
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think it might be time to bust out the fishing gear or get a food parcel from Tasmania. Japanese whalers in the 'hood maybe you could do a food swap. I assume the provisions on the anti whaling fleet lean towards tofu & lentils.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2014)

Moikel said:


> *No bears at the Aussie base or anywhere in Antartica*.Koala bears which are sort of like a racoon on valium on the mainland & they are protected. Probably taste like eucalyptus anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shouldn't really shoot Bears anyway. They're pretty nice guys, and make pretty good smoked meat !!

 Bear


----------



## mike johnson (Mar 3, 2014)

Some cool pictures of seals coming later tonight


----------



## mike johnson (Mar 3, 2014)

There were about 40 seals out sunning themselves in the little cove by our base. It was truly amazing being this close to such beautiful animals.













Seals 014.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Mar 3, 2014


















Seals 015.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Mar 3, 2014


















Seals 006.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Mar 3, 2014


















Seals 007.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Mar 3, 2014


















Seals 009.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Mar 3, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 4, 2014)

That IS incredible!!! It must be amazing there!! What an experience!!! And what are you eating???

Such beautiful photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Magical!!!

Cheers! And happy March!!! - Leah


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2014)

They almost look friendly...    What's the temp....    are the seals sunbathing at like 20 below...

Dave


----------



## boykjo (Mar 4, 2014)

.......................


----------



## humdinger (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice pics....I wonder how long it would take to render that blubber down.......?


----------



## mike johnson (Mar 4, 2014)

We are eating like kings. Fillet Mignon, prime rib, crab legs, Salmon and all the normal stuff everyone else eats.


----------



## boykjo (Mar 4, 2014)

Mike Johnson said:


> We are eating like kings. Fillet Mignon, prime rib, crab legs, Salmon and all the normal stuff everyone else eats.


Sweet........ I would make a pig of myself with the crab legs..... People around me get scared they might get hurt when I eat them.... Shells and butter all over the walls, floors, windows and customers..lol

Enjoy


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 4, 2014)

This is so cool ...  keep pics coming...  you might have to make a make-shift smoker and smoke some of that food....


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 4, 2014)

Mike Johnson said:


> We are eating like kings. Fillet Mignon, prime rib, crab legs, Salmon and all the normal stuff everyone else eats.


That is GREAT news!  If you want to keep people happy in a challenging environment, feed them well.  The best fed people in the Navy lurk far below the surface of the water.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 5, 2014)

Fantastic!!! That sounds delightful!!! Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## ak1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Humdinger said:


> Nice pics....I wonder how long it would take to render that blubber down.......?


That was my first thought too!


----------



## humdinger (Mar 7, 2014)

boykjo said:


> Sweet........ I would make a pig of myself with the crab legs..... People around me get scared they might get hurt when I eat them.... Shells and butter all over the walls, floors, windows and customers..lol
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy


Same here! One time I was cracking and eating so feverishly and my wife said "Slow down hon, for gods sakes you're bleeding!" lol Apparently the spikes on crab legs got me and I didn't even know it!


----------



## mike johnson (Mar 11, 2014)

2 hours outside working in minus 40.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 11, 2014)

Now we on the east coast know that we must not complain about the cold temps and snow lately! Smiles.

Sending you warmth!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## driedstick (Mar 11, 2014)

Mike Johnson said:


> 2 hours outside working in minus 40.


BURRRRRRR!!!!!!! I just had to shut my furnace down it is so nice right here now in the shop

Good luck Mike


----------



## humdinger (Mar 11, 2014)

LOL - that pic reminds me of the movie Dumb and Dumber when Harry and Lloyd first arrive in Aspen CO on the mini-bike!

Stay warm bud.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2014)

HEY !!!!!   MIKE !!!!!    Spring has finally arrived in the Great Pacific Northwest .......   :biggrin:


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea..  I think we are gonna get our last cold (45`) spell int he next few days..   only a high of 66` Thurs.    BBBRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## joopster (Mar 13, 2014)

Humdinger said:


> LOL - that pic reminds me of the movie Dumb and Dumber when Harry and Lloyd first arrive in Aspen CO on the mini-bike!
> 
> Stay warm bud.


Reminds me of "theres something about mary"


----------



## treym64 (Mar 13, 2014)

Mike 
Nice pictures , you should send some pictures of the food
Have you done any fishing there


----------



## mike johnson (Mar 13, 2014)

No fishing. If I get a chance it will probably be in Aug/Sep. Ill try to get some pics of the chow line. They do feed us like kings here.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 14, 2014)

TreyM64 said:


> Mike
> Nice pictures , you should send some pictures of the food
> Have you done any fishing there


Do you have any idea how long a shaft you would need on the ice auger???????????????  LOL

Gary


----------



## treym64 (Mar 14, 2014)

I was listening to Jeff foxworthy the other day
He was telling a joke about how a bunch of northerners  were going ice fishing, Jeff said I do not know if I wanna be that cold and the northerners told him we built a big bonfire out on the lake, Jeff said and you call us stupid in south
No offence to anyone


----------



## joopster (Mar 14, 2014)

You could do some cheese?


----------



## mike johnson (Mar 16, 2014)

GaryHibbert said:


> TreyM64 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike
> ...


there's still open water here. It will be icing over real soon but there aren't any scientists here studying the fish yet and you need a special permit.


----------



## mike johnson (Mar 19, 2014)

I saw these guys today. They are molting and like to stand next to buildings to keep out of the wind.













penguins intake 013.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Mar 19, 2014


















penguins intake 014.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Mar 19, 2014


















penguins intake 015.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Mar 19, 2014


















penguins intake 017.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Mar 19, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 19, 2014)

Adorable!!! It's amazing how close you are to this magnificent place of nature! Great pics!!! And happy midweek to you!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## humdinger (Mar 19, 2014)

LOL -  that one standing by the pipes looks like he's flexing!


----------



## driedstick (Mar 19, 2014)

Cool Very nice pics Mike.


----------



## gary s (Mar 19, 2014)

What type of job do you have ? I always liked adventures.

Gary


----------



## mike johnson (Mar 19, 2014)

Im doing construction for PAE. They will be needing more people in about 5 months.


gary s said:


> What type of job do you have ? I always liked adventures.
> 
> Gary


Im doing construction for PAE. They will be needing more people in about 5 months.


----------



## java (Mar 19, 2014)

How do I sign up?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2014)

LOL---Cute little guys!!

Nice Pics, Mike!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey Mike

Learn something new every day---who woulda thunk penguins molted.  LOL  they look even worse than my hounds do at molting time.  Keep warm my friend

Gary


----------



## mike johnson (Apr 16, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted anything so I thought I would show you what is at the burger bar tonight













image.jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Apr 16, 2014


----------



## mike johnson (Apr 16, 2014)

Our sun is almost gone and I caught this pic of the sunset last week. 












image.jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Apr 16, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi Mike! That's so beautiful there!!!! (The sun AND the food)!! It sounds like you're doing well!!! Good to see! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## daveomak (Apr 16, 2014)

Mike,morning.....  That should make up for some of the "hardships".....    Dave


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey Mike

They got any use for a hungry truck driver down there????  LOL

Gary


----------



## sushitampa (Apr 16, 2014)

Just came across this thread, too cool Mike! I've enjoyed your pics and postings from way down south! What an experience. I'd love to be able to travel there one day.


----------



## java (Apr 16, 2014)

Like I said before, where do I sign up? Man what a cool once in a lifetime experience!!!


----------



## mike johnson (Apr 18, 2014)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Mike
> 
> They got any use for a hungry truck driver down there????  LOL
> 
> Gary


 They use heavy equipment operators.


java said:


> Like I said before, where do I sign up? Man what a cool once in a lifetime experience!!!


Look at the PAE website and search the jobs list.


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 18, 2014)

Based on the food you're eating, and the sunrise shots you've shared, that jobs list sounds pretty tempting!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 18, 2014)

It would be easy to make a smoker but  charcoal and wood might be a little tough to come by.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 18, 2014)

All work and no play makes jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes jack a dull boy. All work and no play makes jack a dull boy.

;)


----------



## mike johnson (Apr 19, 2014)

There is plenty of charcoal here on the station. They even have wood chips in the galley.


----------



## davea37 (Apr 20, 2014)

"That's a cool job"......Literally!


----------



## mike johnson (Apr 21, 2014)

Im not sure I told any of you but I have a facebook group called Antarctica Mike. Feel free to join and see more of what is going on here.


----------



## davea37 (Apr 21, 2014)

Mike, 

Next "BBQ in the snow" down there, we will need pictures.


----------



## mike johnson (May 23, 2014)

Here are a few pictures I took a bit back. This is a wooden cross out on Hut Point. I waited over 3 weeks for a clear night to get this picture.

 













100_0225 (2).JPG



__ mike johnson
__ May 23, 2014






I got this shot using a 16 second exposure. I saw this glowing white cloud on top  of a big hill and this is what appeared after the shot was done. I was AMAZED at the color that appeared.













100_0227 (2).JPG



__ mike johnson
__ May 23, 2014






These are pictures from our trip out onto the Ice to see the last sunset for the next couple of months.













last sunset 029.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ May 23, 2014


















last sunset 011.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ May 23, 2014






These last 2 pictures show the effects of Fata Morgona. Its basically a marage on the ice caused by temperature changes on the ice.













last sunset 015.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ May 23, 2014


















last sunset 014.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ May 23, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (May 23, 2014)

Mike, these are magical!

That clear night sky must just be mesmerizing!

You could photograph for National Geographic!!! Great pictures!!!

Nice to see!!!

Happy weekend!!!!!!!!!

And what's your favorite thing you've eaten there so far? And drank? Still enjoying some New Zealand sips? I love hearing about it!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## noboundaries (May 23, 2014)

Phenomenal pics Mike.  Absolutely phenomenal.

Is anyone down there into astronomy, either amateur or pro?  If so inclined and it is clear grab a pair of binoculars and scan the sky.  Amateur astronomy is a hobby almost as addictive as smoking meat and can easily be enjoyed with just a pair of binoculars. I have no idea if it is even practical or possible but if it is you have a unique opportunity.

The Aurora Australis, the southern hemisphere version of the Aurora Borealis, have you seen it yet?  Fairly high activity level now due to solar winds.
[h1]  [/h1]


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2014)

Awesome Pics, Mike!!!

Thanks for sharing them with us!!

Bear


----------



## daveomak (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for sharing Mike....  Great pics....   Total darkness now HUH ....  Don't get lost on ''walkabout".....


----------



## gary s (May 23, 2014)

Hey Mike, great pictures, things like that you will remember for the rest of your life.  Be safe my friend

Gary S


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 23, 2014)

these are truly amazing...  keep em coming bro...


----------



## mike johnson (Jun 19, 2014)

I know I havent posted much lately but there isnt alot going on with so much darkness always around. Heres a few recent pics though.

Some pretty typical crapy weather













100_0255.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Jun 19, 2014






This is the main road through town.













100_0260.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Jun 19, 2014






A snow drift to a door in the building I work in sometimes.













100_0264.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Jun 19, 2014






Here are some night shots from last night.













100_0278.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Jun 19, 2014


















100_0279.JPG



__ mike johnson
__ Jun 19, 2014


----------



## daveomak (Jun 20, 2014)

Evening Mike..   thanks for the update....   Cool pics...


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 20, 2014)

Wow Mike! It's so wild to see the scenes!

Are you still gourmeting yourself on delicious things? Still enjoying New Zealand vino?

In any event, it's great to see your posts!

Happy weekend to you!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## gary s (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey Mike, always like to see your post and great pictures. Be safe and take care. What are the temps right now ?

Gary S


----------



## driedstick (Jun 20, 2014)

Looks great Mike have fun!!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey Mike, any talk down there about the  BICEPS2 telescope and the stinky poo that the observations might be wrong?  From what I'm reading there was a big announcement out of Harvard about the Big Bang and now they are saying "oops,  hold the presses."  They may still be right but may have suffered from "premature annunciation."


----------



## mike johnson (Jun 20, 2014)

Temps have been pretty steady around -40


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey i couldn't bbq under the ocean on a prevent nuclear war submarine or on a fishing boat in the Bering Sea so i kinda get it.  Good luck and enjoy the "adventure"


----------



## humdinger (Jun 24, 2014)

Eeesh, it's warm and toasty summer now, but after the winter we had this past year, those pics of town sent a chill down my spine! Try to stay warm pal!


----------



## mike johnson (Jun 29, 2014)

Here are some pics of the Auroras that have been popping up every now and then.













2014_06_18_852-2.jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Jun 29, 2014


















2014_06_18_853-2.jpg



__ mike johnson
__ Jun 29, 2014


----------



## leah elisheva (Jun 29, 2014)

So beautiful!!!!!!!!! Thank you for sharing! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## driedstick (Jun 30, 2014)

Nice pics Mike 

DS


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey Mike

Great pics

Gary


----------



## humdinger (Jul 1, 2014)

Great pics Mike. I noticed some of the stars are streaked...is that a long exposure shot?


----------



## mike johnson (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes. To bring out the colors you need to take long exposure shoots.


----------



## humdinger (Jul 8, 2014)

Thoughts so. Very nice. Love the Milky way in the second shot!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 8, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey all. I hope the summer has been treating you all well. I know I havent posted anything at all lately but the weather has been fairly crapy for quite a while. I did enter the 48 hour film festival that they have here and this is the link to it. You had to have 5 specific elements in it so they know it was done within the 48 hours. I hope you enjoy it.(WARNING) a few bad words for those sensitive to them. ;)

The elements are.

a squealing pig

bathing suit

a swing

the cartoon person      Wal footrot

and the line " well they mostly come out at night, mostly "


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 15, 2014)

Hope you are doing well down there


----------



## daveomak (Aug 15, 2014)

Mike, evening.....  Good to hear from you......    BTW...  Keep your day job....  Hollywood won't be calling too soon.....  It was entertaining...


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 15, 2014)

Cracked me up!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 15, 2014)

Oooo , good luck. Do they have anything that will help the Psych problems you may get 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Maybe prep. some before and take it with you.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun , say hello to the Penguins and . . .


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 16, 2014)

Mike that was hilarious!

(And the last credit mention/statement was equally hysterical). Well done!

I'm amazed how clever the compilation was and considering you had to incorporate certain things, and do it within such a short time. Fantastic!

It's great to see your posts and hear from you there. Are you still eating like a King? Happy weekend!!!!!! Cheers!!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 16, 2014)

Everything id going great. In-fact I just won a contest here. Most everyone gains weight during the winter here and to be honest I weighed a bit more than I should when I got here. Back in march they started a biggest loser competition and I figured Id pay 40$ just to help keep the motivation going. Well, since March I have lost 31.5 pounds. Dropping from 246 down to 214.5 . and winning 275$ in pocket change :) . Since I have met my goal of 220 and then some, I am now going for 200 by the time I get home. That will be almost 20% less than when I left. I cant wait to see the look on my wifes face when I get to see her again. I have already went from a size 38 waist down to a size 36, and those are starting to get loose. But then again there is no good BBQ here like I can make at home. 

   Enjoy the warm weather for me and please post some pics of what you have been cooking on this thread so I can pretend when I have a chance to get back on. 

May your lines be tight and your fields be green :)


----------



## welshrarebit (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm really impressed with how big that place is!!! Really cool...

I had no idea that there was something like that down there.


----------



## thecytochromec (Aug 18, 2014)

Congratulations on your weight loss! It's a satisfying feeling, I'm sure. Cool thread BTW.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 18, 2014)

Congrats Mike  that's great
We're oposites--I seem to burn as many calories chewing as I intake from the food  LOL
Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes Mike, that is absolutely wild on your weight loss! Congratulations! And your film was really fun! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks Leah. We had our first sunrise in months yesterday not that we could see it. The weather has been HORRIBLE lately.


----------



## humdinger (Aug 19, 2014)

Congrats on the weight loss Mike. Be sure to capture your wifes reaction when you get home! I always love those "reveal" shots. 

I always tease my wife she's the reason I am overweight (she's a great cook)....then she reminds me that everytime I go out of town with my buddies I put on 5 pounds! LOL

Take care and be safe!


----------



## squirrel (Aug 19, 2014)

What an awesome thread! Thanks for sharing your experience Mike. Love all the great photos. I would love the opportunity to go there. Funny video too. Looking forward to welcoming you home in October! Since you requested pics here's some of my smokes....













IMG_8488.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Aug 19, 2014


















IMG_8524.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Aug 19, 2014


















IMG_8514.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Aug 19, 2014


















IMG_8519.jpg



__ squirrel
__ Aug 19, 2014


----------



## java (Aug 19, 2014)

Sounds like things are going good down there, when is your tour up?

Has it been hard to handle? The reason I ask is I am thinking seriosly about applying.

Stay safe.

Ed


----------



## squirrel (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh yea, forgot to congratulate you on the weight loss. That is amazing! Don't get too comfy thou, as soon as you get back to smokin' you'll probably gain it back.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mike Johnson said:


> Everything id going great. In-fact I just won a contest here. Most everyone gains weight during the winter here and to be honest I weighed a bit more than I should when I got here. Back in march they started a biggest loser competition and I figured Id pay 40$ just to help keep the motivation going. Well, since March I have lost 31.5 pounds. Dropping from 246 down to 214.5 . and winning 275$ in pocket change :) . Since I have met my goal of 220 and then some, I am now going for 200 by the time I get home. That will be almost 20% less than when I left. I cant wait to see the look on my wifes face when I get to see her again. I have already went from a size 38 waist down to a size 36, and those are starting to get loose. But then again there is no good BBQ here like I can make at home.
> 
> Enjoy the warm weather for me and please post some pics of what you have been cooking on this thread so I can pretend when I have a chance to get back on.
> 
> May your lines be tight and your fields be green :)


Was that from all the shivering?


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 19, 2014)

Mike Johnson said:


> Here are some pics of the Auroras that have been popping up every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mike johnson (Aug 19, 2014)

Java , Its not to bad really. during the winter you get wi-fi and a room to yourself  for about 6 1/2 of your 8 months here. The food although prettygood seems to be moving to a more preprocesed food style ( just heat and serve). 1 great bonus is they will let you go through a travel agent and give you a credit to use so you can travel.I am going straight home but I could have stayed in new zealand for a couple of days and spent a week in Fiji and then gone home and it would have only cost me about 200$. If you do apply be sure to tell me so I can let you know about some things that go on here and extra items you may want to bring.


----------



## java (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks Mike,

I will be in touch, stay safe.

Ed


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 1, 2014)

Well folks today is the day I fly off the ICE and start to head home ( weather permitting ). I look forward to warming up my smoker and having some real bbq after 7 1/2 months.


----------



## gary s (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey Mike, have a safe trip, And post some pictures when you fire up your smoker.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 1, 2014)

Have a safe trip Mike! You'll get back just in time to catch a few salmon in the rivers!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 1, 2014)

Sounds great Mike, safe travels.

DS


----------



## iowa josh83 (Oct 1, 2014)

I've really enjoyed your photos and video! Thanks for giving us all a little glimpse of what its like down there. Safe Travels and get that pit fired up!


----------



## boykjo (Oct 1, 2014)

Be safe......


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 1, 2014)

WOW..  it's been 7 1/2 months already...  damn time is flying...  hope it was everything you imagined...  see ya when you get home....  be safe...


----------



## daveomak (Oct 1, 2014)

Sad day I suppose.....  Back to "mainland" food....


----------



## java (Oct 1, 2014)

Have a safe flight and heres to seeing your family again!!


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 1, 2014)

Safe, easy flight.  Lots of sleep.  I bet you're looking forward to being right side up again! 

Thanks for letting us all be armchair penguin herders and Southern Light catchers.


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 1, 2014)

Never mind! Weather popped up and flight is cancelled :( Thanks for the well wishes though :) .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey Mike
The weather will eventually clear and you'll be homeward bound.  Can't believe how fast the time has flown.  Safe trip home.  I'll miss your posts from down there.  Bet you already have a game plan for the first few smokes
Gary


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 2, 2014)

Safe travels Mike! Sounds like a "new you" is going home! Exciting stuff! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 2, 2014)

Ahhh, weather, like meat, has a mind of its own. 

Hey Mike, any trouble sleeping because you're so excited about coming home? 

Update: I just checked the weather at McMurdo Station.  Sunny skies today.  Since Mike's last post was more than 12 hours ago he may be headed home!


----------



## humdinger (Oct 3, 2014)

Good luck Mike. Get home Safely! So what was your final weight loss total? Is your wife and family even going to recognize you? lol


----------



## ak1 (Oct 3, 2014)

Have a safe trip home Mike.


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 6, 2014)

No Im still here. :(  We had 1 sunny day but there was ice fog on the ground so they cancelled the flight. I am not sure when I will be leaving.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry Mike, that sucks. Well, when you do get back, it'll be sunny and high 60's all week in your area.


----------



## gen0 (Oct 6, 2014)

I really think you need to bring a couple sticks along for smoking.  there will be times for stories, times for work and times to design a cheap, easy smoker to tame the wild beasts. 

   Good luck and good times. stay warm.


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 9, 2014)

Yeah!!! I'm home. Tomorrow the store for some meat so I can reacquaint myself to the smoker.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 9, 2014)

Glad ya made it home.

Will be looking for cooking threads.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2014)

Welcome home...  glad ya had a safe trip ...


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 9, 2014)

Welcome home!  Whatcha smoking first?


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome home Mike!!! I too am excited to see your food!!!!!!!!!!! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------



## welshrarebit (Oct 10, 2014)

:110:

Watching for your next smoke...


----------



## wolfman1955 (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome home Mike!!!  Enjoy your first few whiffs of TBS in quite a while!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 10, 2014)

Mike Johnson said:


> Yeah!!! I'm home. Tomorrow the store for some meat so I can reacquaint myself to the smoker.






Thumbs Up


----------



## driedstick (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## ak1 (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome back. Glad to hear you got home safe, & thinner


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 10, 2014)

Glad to have you back!


----------



## gary s (Oct 10, 2014)

I know it's great to be home and sleep in your own bed. Be waiting to see what you smoke first.

Gary


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 10, 2014)

Glad to have you back!


Mike Johnson said:


> Yeah!!! I'm home. Tomorrow the store for some meat so I can reacquaint myself to the smoker.


Hope you don't get sticker shock when you see those meat prices.


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 31, 2014)

On November 28th in the US a documentary film is being released.  Here's what the IMDB site has to say about it:

*Antarctica: A Year on Ice (2013). * This feature-length film reveals what it is like to live and work at the bottom of the planet, in Antarctica, for a full year. The story is not from the point of view of scientists, but of the people who spend the most time there; the everyday workers who keep the stations running in the harshest place on the planet. Filmed over 15 years by Frozen Planet photographer Anthony Powell, the film features a unique insiders point of view, with unparalleled access, and never before seen stunning footage of the deep Antarctic winters.     

*Here's what a reviewer said:  *Unlike many documentaries of Antarctica that focus on the wildlife, this amazing movie gives an insight into the life of those hardy souls who spend 6-12 months in this harsh continent. With honesty and humour, Anthony Powell treats the viewer to an insiders guide to some of the characters that call Scott Base or McMurdo Base their home for a season or two. This is the closest that most of us will ever get to experience a year working at the bottom of the Earth, but boy does it make you dream of going there yourself one day. Add to that some stunning footage of the untouched vastness of the Antarctic landscape, the night sky through the long winter nights, the ethereal shimmer of the Aurora and time-lapse videography and you get, in my opinion, a perfect 92 minutes of escapism to a place that most of us will never set foot on, but all of us should appreciate.

Mike, you've "been there done that" and we've been lucky to share your experience here.  I'm now looking forward to the film for more exposure to your experience.


----------



## mike johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

I have this movie. I watched this over the winter there and it is amazing. It truly shows what it is like there.  I would love to see it on the big screen though.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome home Mike

Bet you're champing at the bit to see that TBS rolling again

Gary


----------

